# Mixes for the pod



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been threatening to upload some music so here goes. I've been trawling through my files and found a couple of feel good summer mixes.

The host site looks a bit naughty but its clean. Theres a link to download if you dont like the pop up player.

summer mix 2007.mp3 - 87.43MB

livemix.mp3 - 67.98MB

Enjoy


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Cheers mate, downloaded both mixes, and listening to the summer mix just now, im likeing what i am hearing :thumb:

Bill


----------

